# Help with Identifying your Saddle's maker



## corinowalk

Don't forget that some saddles are actually marked on the fenders. I've bought two, what were advertised as 'no name' saddles which were actually Tex-Tans...they stamp on the fender! *laugh*


----------



## Savvy Debonair

Agreed with Corinowalk! I bought a "un-branded" saddle, that was actualy a Jorge Canaves! Stamped under it's flap!


----------



## tinyliny

Yes. Please add this info. I wasn't sure of all the locations for stamps. I am new to western riding. The Jorge Cana /? is a good saddle? I don't know the big names in western saddlery.


----------



## Savvy Debonair

The Jorge Canaves is a wonderful saddle, but it's a jumping style english saddle . It's lovely and would recommend this saddle!


----------



## equiniphile

On this topic, I've been using my dad's old Western saddle for Lenox, and found that it's marked "Buford Saddlery." Anyone know anything about them? I did some research online, and actually came up with this thread by someone on Horseforum. The pictures in post 6 show the exact same saddle that I'm talking about!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/buford-saddlery-33985/


----------



## Saddlebag

I have also found numbers on the near-side skirt up under the fender. If a saddle is unidentifiable that is because it usually had small flaws. The flaws didn't affect use but the maker didn't want to be identified. Stores often got a much better deal on these. Some retailers insist on the makers not puting their logo on but that of the retailer. The name that appears is actually a store.


----------



## tinyliny

I immediately thought that the Buford Saddlery would by a Bona Allen product. Good Saddle. Got a photo?


----------



## equiniphile

I like it, my mom hates it. There's a video of it on my equiniphile youtube channel, called "Lenox's First Show" or something.


----------



## corinowalk

Tinyliny's guess wasn't far off. Buford Saddlery was a small, local company in what they call the 'leather capital of the world', Buford Georgia. Bona Allen is based there. Most likely, Buford saddlery and Bona Allen worked together. The style that I have seen certainly is very similar. They are nice, well built saddles.


----------



## CKimber

I am looking to buy a saddle with this saddle maker stamp. Anyone know who it made by? Hmm thought I could post a photo. Itâ€™s an abstract horse head to its shoulders with his front feet and it looks like AW.


----------



## boren

Looking for information on a saddle maker that has a stamp L (picture of a bell) L on the saddle horn. Well made saddle


----------

